# Stoppie question V-brakes vs Cable Disc



## skydemon02 (Dec 11, 2007)

I want to upgrade to disc but I dont know how the cable disc do for stoppie on the street.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

uhh dude, have you ridden a well tuned cable disc brake? They will out stop a v-brake with a whole lot less effort.


----------



## skydemon02 (Dec 11, 2007)

when you say out stop a v-brake do you mean just stopping or do you mean a stoppie. I am looking for someone that has "experience" with doing stoppies on v-brakes and cable disc brakes. Thanks


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> uhh dude, have you ridden a well tuned cable disc brake? They will out stop a v-brake with a whole lot less effort.


Uhhh dude, have you ever ridden a xt v brake w/ avid ultimates and good pads? Look at it this way, its a fact of a 26 (or 24/20 depending on what size wheels hes runnin) disk brake to that of a 6 inch?? Which do you think will have more ultimate wheel lock-up? I know I couldnt for the life of me make my bb7's with good pads and 8 inch rotors out-lock a good v.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

My discs will get the front end up just fine, and that's with stock pads and rotors.

tit for tat though I'm sure a v-brake can get the job done.


----------



## skydemon02 (Dec 11, 2007)

If you were shopping for bikes and the main thing you used it for was wheelies-manuals and stoppies would you buy V-brakes or cable disc (if hydraulic is you fav then throw that in)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

So long as the brake has some power you can do a stoppie, but why would you want to? The risk of face planting vs. the style(or lack thereof) of a stoppie would deter me from making a front brake decision with only that factor in mind.

That said, I've done it on v-brakes and hydraulic disks, the brake doesn't matter so long as it has some grab, it all works the same way.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I know I couldnt for the life of me make my bb7's with good pads and 8 inch rotors out-lock a good v.


Maybe that's because you used a BMX lever with a mountain BB7... and they have different pull ratios...

But yeah. V-brakes can be setup to have tons of grab with no modulation.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

wow just wow, stoppies?, come on dude... at least base your brake decision on something else


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, if you want to stoppie and that's your only concern get these.









If you want really good modulation and great feel get hydro discs.

If you want good modulation and don't want to mess with hydros mech discs are great.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

No love for the stoppies here... I personally think they can be pretty fun, I like to do 180 stoppies to 180 tail taps while playing around flatland...

But anyway, IMO v-brakes are nice because they are cheap and you don't have to worry about bending rotors if you are doing pedal grinds, sprocket grinds, feebles, ice picks, if you miss on manuals on ledges, etc. I try to avoid parts that will be destroyed while riding street though, if you are just riding dirt, then I guess the rotors aren't really an issue...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Maybe that's because you used a BMX lever with a mountain BB7... and they have different pull ratios...
> 
> But yeah. V-brakes can be setup to have tons of grab with no modulation.


I ran the ody lever with the rear bb7, i ran the stock fr5 lever with the front. I never had issues with not having enough power, I was just stating a fact that the more distance you put between the stopping point and the axle, the more power you can achieve. Obviously, that will be dependant on the setup.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I think stoppies...like front wheel wheelies, will be easier with a disk brake, if that your question, because they are more precise, which is neccisarry for a stoppie. V-brakes got more power in my oppinion, like in sudden stop. My v-brakes on my kiddy bike grab like a fvckin devil compared to my avid juicy 5's, but they're more precise.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

for stoppie you don't need powerful brake. use your body to pull your back end into air


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

teoz said:


> for stoppie you don't need powerful brake. use your body to pull your back end into air


How's that work? I thought stoppies were all about stopping (and hence the name).


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

corec said:


> How's that work? I thought stoppies were all about stopping (and hence the name).


if you just hit front brake to do a stoppie you need powerful brake to jam the wheel, but if you throw your body forward (not to much cuz you'll crack your head) theres less brake power needed to jam the wheel and do stoppie/endo


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Weight transfer. Unweight the rear end and pull up with the feet.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Weight transfer. Unweight the rear end and pull up with the feet.


just what I meant. :thumbsup: 
get it now, corec?


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

teoz said:


> just what I meant. :thumbsup:
> get it now, corec?


I gotcha. When I first read that, I thought you meant no brakes at all. I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I can get up on the front wheel with no brakes... I can do it without doing a footjam either.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Stoppies? What are you, 6?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't beleave how many posts this thread has.
FVCK!! I just added another one!!

The only way this thread that this thread would be at all reasonable is isf the kid is a trials rider. Then i can see him worring about brake modulation, power, fell and all the other **** is if he is a trials rider


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> I can't beleave how many posts this thread has.
> FVCK!! I just added another one!!
> 
> The only way this thread that this thread would be at all reasonable is isf the kid is a trials rider. Then i can see him worring about brake modulation, power, fell and all the other **** is if he is a trials rider


and if you are worried about modulation, power, and feel, you should probably be looking at discs - hydro's at that.

although, i'm plenty happy with my mech bb7's.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

I learned stoppies (I'm going to call them nose wheelies cause thats what I'm assuming you mean) With V's just going down a hill and pulsing them in combination with doing a bunny hop sort of move where i would only lift the back up. 

I later got some 7" mech BB7's for my old street bike and started doing them on that bike. Moving to a disc gives you much more threshold to play around with before lock-up of the wheel (called modulation). While I liked the cable brakes, i also had 8" Hydro's on my DH bike at the time and Nose wheelies for longggg distances where no problem, wayyy easier, and thats on hayes nines. 

Now i have my DJ/street/park bike setup with 6" hayes 9's with shortie DB levers and I can do many a combination nose wheelies with great ease. I can manual off a lip of a fly box in park and confidently land in a nose wheelie (sometimes no footed, ohhh bamf lol) and ride it out, i can also nose wheelie park berms (RAYS mtb haha) - not sure if you've seen a similar move in a movie but its a pure trust/skill move, so i can confidently say that Hydro's are the way to go for EASY nose wheelies. Pick up a cheap set up haye's 9's - about all there good for haha - there not too too powerful where they always wanna lock up, but they have alot of modulation for nose wheelie's if you throw in the appropriate body english/weight transfer i've found. 

Then theres the nose manual, popular in flatland bmx, and almost as popular in street bmx. If you can do one of those on an MTB, SETUP for MTB, well props. I used to know 2 pro flatlanders near the college i went, one a haro signed rider (kevin jones for u bmx'ers) and they could do that **** like it was subconcious. It's not easy, and they often did it with a foot on a front peg, not standard equipment on an mtb haha. 

Someone will prolly nay say on me, but most people think nose wheelies and combinations into and out of, are one of my stronger skills. just trying to help u out haha


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i can roll 30+ foot nose wheelies on flat ground with my saint hydro's. way further on a downhill.

can't even come CLOSE to that with anything else. definitely not with v-brakes. they just don't modulate well enough.


----------

